# Paul McCartney on Sirius 33?



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I can get this in the car. Anyone able to listen using the online Internet radio? No-go here.


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

Try Channel 812 "Bootlegs" Paul seems to be overlayed in there for the Internet Version.


----------

